# Ft Morgan pomps---2/22



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hit the beach early with 2 friends and it was perfect out there. Found a couple good runouts not far down the beach and it didn't take long to get our first few pompano. There was some slack in between bites, sometimes lasting 20 minutes or so until the next "wave" arrived. By the time we packed up at 11:00, we tallied 15 pompano, 6 whiting and a sheepshead.

Most of the pomps were fairly small. Some were _just_ legal and we released anything under 14 inches. Took home 8 for the 3 of us. Pretty productive morning I must say but when the bite did die, it was completely dead.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

No Wonder you were not at work..........

Nice box of fish.


.


----------



## LittleTunny (Jan 10, 2012)

Fantastic morning I'd say! Nice report! Caught on fresh dead shrimp I presume? ;-)


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting! I was out there early afternoon and it WAS dead.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ghost shrimp to be exact.

Here's a couple pics. Bottom is a beautiful pompano flower I planted


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

nice! thanks for report.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

That pompano flower is awesome


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Looks like a good dinner


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sweet report Chris, ghost shrimp are catching on with everyone I'm talking too lately.

Pompano flower I like..:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome day, I need to get out there in the morning soon, the afternoon hasn't been producing any pomps for me lately.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I was down the road from you at Mobile street. I fished from 9:40 till about noon and did not get the first bite fishing with fresh shrimp and cut bait. Where can I get these ghost shrimp. Yall sell them at Sams???


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

whoa!!! great catches. It was a beautiful morning for fishing in Orange Beach/Gulf Shores area! I hope to get out there after work sometime soon!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We get them ourselves on the beach. Nobody sells them. They are difficult to keep alive in any quantity.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice Catch! What's time is DINNER!!!!


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report Chris. Just missed it today, went out this afternoon in Ft. Morgan and the wind had already picked up and its was getting rougher out and not a single bite.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice !!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> We get them ourselves on the beach. Nobody sells them. They are difficult to keep alive in any quantity.


Chris, how are you hooking the ghost shrimp? They seem to be softer than a regular shrimp and I've been told to hook them differently or on a special hook??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PM sent Matt


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Dinner*

What time??? nice eats, I'll be there in a week or so, staying @ Doc's RV park on Ft. Morgan Rd for a month or so, are you fishing the last Rd. before the gate???, if so I might run into you. Any sand fleas yet ???, have a nice new pump, that my son built for me, can't wait to try it out., mike


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing you'r post, great pics, I really like the last one with them all in a circle. I kind of miss going surf-fishing, maybe I'll take the wife out this year and dust off the sand spikes and go wet a line. Congrats, tight lines...


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*pompano*

Pompano flower' it looks like the lid to a garbage can:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Haha Matt. I think years of paint fumes have left you half-retarded. Never go full retard. I think you need to fire your chef.


----------

